# H24-200 Receiver Remote Question



## patricw (Jul 5, 2007)

Just had D* installed today with an H24 HD-DVR in the living room, and a non-DVR H24-200 in a bedroom across the house. I want to hook up another TV off the component output to the other side of the bedroom wall from the H24. I would like to use RF capability on this box, but it doesn't show any switching capabilities on this box, like it does on the DVR box in the living room. I know the remote for the non-DVR box is not RF capable, but I tried using the RF capable DVR remote on the bedroom box and still couldn't get to IR/RF switch in the setup menu. Does this box not support RF? Or do I need to go back through the satellite setup, to enable RF on this box. If I can get it to work, I'll swap remotes, and use the IR on the living room receiver, and the IR/RF remote to control the TVs between the two bedrooms. Thanks beforehand for any info you can provide,


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

The H24 is RF capable. I've never heard of the problem you're having. Realize you'll have to use an IR remote to navigate the menus until you get RF set up. If you can't find RF in the menus, perhaps you don't really have an H24, maybe a D12?

In any case, HERE's how to set up RF on an H2x.


----------



## patricw (Jul 5, 2007)

I looked up the D12... definitely not what I got. Checked the inside panel on the front of the box, and it says H24-200. Also shows H24-200 on the initial Info page that comes up when you get into the system setup menu. What's really weird, is on the H24 DVR box in my living room, when I enter the setup, and go to the remote section, the first time I select it, it only shows "Program Remote" "Copy Settings" and "Reset Remote", but if I hit the "left" arrow key and highlight another feature on the menu, and then go back to "Remote" and select it, the IR/RF setup appears in the available selections. The DVR remote is an RC65RX; looked it up, and it is an IR/RF remote, and it is still set up with the DVR box to work on IR. I tried using it on the bedroom "HD Only" H24 box, and did the same steps, but still can only get the "Program, Copy, Reset" setup menus. I thought maybe the install technician might have done something during the initial setup of the "HD Only" box to disable the IR/RF setup, and wondered if I needed to go redo the initial satellite setup to enable it. I'm a little leery about doing that, cause I don't know if it will help, and I don't want to mess up any of the settings that might cause D* to think the box has been compromised in any way.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

patricw said:


> I looked up the D12... definitely not what I got. Checked the inside panel on the front of the box, and it says H24-200. Also shows H24-200 on the initial Info page that comes up when you get into the system setup menu. What's really weird, is on the H24 DVR box in my living room, when I enter the setup, and go to the remote section, the first time I select it, it only shows "Program Remote" "Copy Settings" and "Reset Remote", but if I hit the "left" arrow key and highlight another feature on the menu, and then go back to "Remote" and select it, the IR/RF setup appears in the available selections. The DVR remote is an RC65RX; looked it up, and it is an IR/RF remote, and it is still set up with the DVR box to work on IR. I tried using it on the bedroom "HD Only" H24 box, and did the same steps, but still can only get the "Program, Copy, Reset" setup menus. I thought maybe the install technician might have done something during the initial setup of the "HD Only" box to disable the IR/RF setup, and wondered if I needed to go redo the initial satellite setup to enable it. I'm a little leery about doing that, cause I don't know if it will help, and I don't want to mess up any of the settings that might cause D* to think the box has been compromised in any way.


When I tried to hook up a back-lighted RC65R to my 200 it took, but didn't work properly. When I hooked up the remote that came with the 200, the RC65RX, it did work properly and went into RF as it should have. I did the same thing to my 24-500 and the RC65R worked perfectly. Apparently, the 200 wants the X remote and the 500 doesn't care. 

Rich


----------



## patricw (Jul 5, 2007)

Problem solved! When the install tech setup the H24-200 box, he was using the non-RF remote, and set it up that way. I took my DVR RF remote into the bedroom, and chose reset on the remote setup menu, and the ADVANCED menu then returned as an option. I could then switch the H24-200 box to RF, and then followed the on-screen guide to setup the remote as RF. I did have to reset my AV1, AV2, and TV remote codes, but now I have RF capable on my bedroom box, and it looks like it responds from 30-40 feet.


----------

